# twisty the clown costume help



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a good twisty the clown costume I don't want the mass produced one a better quality would be great!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I was in the same boat last Halloween. We ended up buying the stock Twisty costume from TOT studios. It was "ok" but a shiny polyester that didn't suit the look we were going for. I'd suggest buying the stock costume and then having a seamstress make you a custom outfit using the stock one as a pattern. I tried to "dirty up" the original but it didn't work well. There was a guy on facebook who had a custom one made and it was fantastic, looking much like your photo above. Good luck.
There is a member here who makes really nice custom costumes. She posts in the for sale forums on occassion. 

Exotic Seamstress is her forum name


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks whats the guy on facebooks name?


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Also exotic seamstress looks to be banned from this website and deleted?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

slash said:


> thanks whats the guy on facebooks name?


I'll see if I can find it



slash said:


> Also exotic seamstress looks to be banned from this website and deleted?


Interesting. didn't know that.


----------

